

No, Apple won’t be dumping Intel chips for ARM, you crazies - TomOfTTB
http://venturebeat.com/2011/05/06/no-apple-wont-be-dumping-intel-chips-for-arm-in-laptops-you-crazies/

======
TomOfTTB
Apple clearly has a long term goal that involves moving to their own
processors. But the article that claimed it would happen as early as 2013 is
ridiculous IMHO.

Apple's goal for the next 5 to 10 years is to move developers to the iOS APIs.
Once they do that they can slowly start transitioning to their own processors
in the desktop.

But to do it in the next product generation or two would require them creating
a virtual environment to support old Mac programs on their processors and I
just don't see that happening.

~~~
nivertech
I think, that much more important to Apple is to migrate off their antiquated
Objective-C.

In the next 5 to 10 years developers will move to new modern and shiny
languages and new CPU architecture will not help there.

~~~
TomOfTTB
I sincerely doubt this will ever happen. Objective-C never made sense. It was
brought over from NeXT and Steve Jobs has shown an absolute dedication to it.
So even though no one else was using it Jobs threw all the other Mac tools out
and replaced them with Objective-C and XCode (which at the time was Project
Builder)

To this day every Mac development tool out there still finds its origins in
NeXTstep and Apple's hasn't even hinted at changing that (in fact they've
adopted SproutCore in their web projects which is a tool built to emulate the
current Mac Desktop development model)

------
ColinWright
Compare and contrast: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2521802>

Related:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2520685>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2511721>

